# Mapping du clavier sous VMware Fusion



## Akril (26 Août 2014)

Bonjour,

Je dispose d'un MacBook Pro avec l'Mac OS up to date. J'ai installé VMware Fusion et virtualisé Windows 7.

Je rencontre des soucis sur le fonctionnement du clavier dans Windows 7.

Je m'explique :  je conçois tout à fait que les accolades {} ou crochets [] et d'autres symboles qui n'apparaissent pas "visuellement" sur le clavier mac doivent être obtenus par des combinaisons à base de Ctrl, Alt, etc.

En revanche, je ne parviens pas à effectuer le mapping de symboles basiques tels que l'arobase @, le tiret - ou l'underscore _ et d'autres...

Historiquement pour Windows XP, j'avais installé ceci il y a quelques années : http://www.funkydata.net/2008/04/pilote-clavier-apple-francais.html.

J'ai bien installé les VMware Tools au sein de ma VM.

D'après les docs que je consulte sur VMware ou Parallels, il semble bien que la *seule installation* des VMware Tools doive correctement mappé le clavier (si je me trompe dîtes moi).

http://kb.parallels.com/fr/113706

J'ai vérifié dans les *options régionales* de Windows et je n'ai pas de nouveau clavier ou quelque-chose à base de "*French (MAC)*" ou "*French (Apple)*".

Pour un autre collègue, il a installé Windows simplement et les VMware Tools et tout marche sans aucune action supplémentaire.

Sauriez-vous ce que j'ai pu oublier ou mal faire ? 
Merci par avance


----------



## edd72 (26 Août 2014)

Perso, j'utilise les claviers de Spacetitox sous Fusion http://www.spacetitox.info/Les_Patchs_Claviers.html aucun problème sous XP et 7.


----------



## Akril (27 Août 2014)

Merci pour ton retour.
Quoique je fasse, j'ai le message d'erreur suivant :







As-tu fait quelque-chose de spécifie pour l'installer ?
C'est vraiment bizarre j'ai un Windows 7 standard tout ce qu'il y a de plus classique. Il est brut de pomme, j'ai même pas encore installé d'applications. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h51 ----------

Bon après pas mal de recherches, je suis finalement tombé sur cette vidéo YouTube : 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrCoKJi-qb4

En gros on télécharge le package Boot Camp avec l'ensemble des drivers fournis par Apple sur leur site et ensuite on installe uniquement les drivers. Il faut installer en mode administrateur et après un petit restart ça marche niquel.

Seul petit point qui n'est pas mentionné dans le tuto, une fois redémarré on a également le service et l'icône de Boot Camp prés de l'horloge dans Windows. L'icône qui permet justement de restart sous Linux ou de démarrer les paramètres liés à BootCamp dans Windows... Du coup, ça ne fonctionne pas car il ne voit pas de partition Mac OS X (vu que c'est virtuel), une petite modification dans msconfig pour l'empêcher de redémarrer ou arrêt du service et il ne sera plus là. Mais on conserver tous les drivers (en plus les versions by Apple). Bref, niquel.


----------



## edd72 (27 Août 2014)

Non, c'est un W7 standard dans mon cas... mais en 32bits (c'est sans doute là la différence) puisque j'utilise un VM avec 2Go de RAM allouée la version 32bits est celle qui s'y prêtait le mieux.


----------



## Locke (28 Août 2014)

J'utilise VMware et dans les Tools pour le clavier et souris je prends Windows 8, un double clic et je sélectionne les 2 mappages...



 



...pas de problème sous Windows 7 et 8.1.


----------

